# Can you help get this little pony home to his owner?



## hackedoff (9 December 2013)

Not my pony but cant imagine what his little owner is going through;-(

If you click on the image it should take to his poster.


----------



## SadKen (9 December 2013)

Oh poor little chap, looks just like my old gymkhana pony.  Haven't seen him but hope he's found soon. 

Have the rescues been contacted in case he turns up?


----------



## babymare (9 December 2013)

Already shared on facebook and friends since shared. i hope they find him


----------



## Mad_Cow347 (9 December 2013)

I was just looking to see if this had been shared on here or not. Fingers crossed they find him.


----------



## Highlands (9 December 2013)

Mad_Cow347 said:



			I was just looking to see if this had been shared on here or not. Fingers crossed they find him.
		
Click to expand...


Yes I posted this.... One of my friends . Reward for ponies safe return.


----------



## Sussexbythesea (9 December 2013)

This is so sad - have already shared on FB.

Hoping he is found soon.


----------



## Doormouse (9 December 2013)

Have shared on Facebook. Just devastating for the little boy and very worrying for the pony who I gather has cushings and needs his medication. Really hope he is found soon.


----------



## natmac84 (10 December 2013)

already shared on face book and twitter numerous times


----------



## Janah (10 December 2013)

Shared on FB


----------



## fuzzle (10 December 2013)

OMG!!!! that is so sad you must be heart broken, which area has he been stolen from xx


----------



## powderly (11 December 2013)

Tic Toc was stolen from Ramsey St Marys in Cambridgeshire on the evening of Sat 6 - 7 December 2013.

 He is a Grey gelding aged 24 suffering from Cushings - so has a very thick curly coat -[ particularly on his legs] and needs his meds. 
He  is a Welsh x Shetland and looks more Shetland with a leg in every corner.

 There's a substantial reward for his safe return with absolutely no questions asked. 

The pony is owned by a five year old who is heartbroken. Please take a look at the link and see if we can't get this pony back ...

tinyurl.com/pod7ekd


----------

